# Downtime 1/31 - 2/1



## Janice (Feb 1, 2009)

Apologies for the unexpected downtime on 1/31 to - 2/1, the new server company I am with failed to notify me that we would be experiencing downtime while they moved their servers to a new facility. I opened a support ticket and was notified what was happening. I stayed up a few more hours until almost 4AM waiting (they claimed 3-4 hours of downtime in the email I received from support) for the site to begin working again and finally went to sleep. When I woke up this morning I realized the site was still down. We're back up now. I'm not happy about what happened. Not at all.


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't worry Janice, we're back now!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 1, 2009)

Fortunately I was sound asleep dreaming of MAC.  I'm glad we're back up!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 1, 2009)

I've been having horrible cold turkey this whole day, but I'm just glad it's up and running again


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you Janice for letting us know. It isn't your fault at all, and I am glad we are back up and running now


----------



## wizzer3245 (Feb 1, 2009)

not your fault at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for the info!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 1, 2009)

totally not your fault miss Janice. thanks for keeping us in the loop!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh the things you deal with to feed the makeup addicts!  You're awesome Janice!


----------



## Delerium (Feb 1, 2009)

Ugh, I hate it when service providers don't inform you of downtime!!  Glad we're back up and running, and don't blame you one bit!!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know Janice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am happy that we are back up and running!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 1, 2009)

Geez..I thought it was my fault 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hit the Thanks button (just like before) & wham the whole site crashed


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 1, 2009)

ohh okay that's what it was...i was up pretty late and i usually browse through specktra when i'm up late...but then i didn't have anything to do last night...

anywho...i'm glad we're back!


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for keeping us informed! We all know you're doing your best to keep the site running smoothly, and we appreciate your efforts.


----------



## SoulBeliever (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank for the information thought the internet was against me


----------



## redambition (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know Janice


----------



## yodagirl (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you so much for letting us know Janice! I was so glad to see my favorite place up and running again today


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 1, 2009)

Not your fault...I figured it had something to do with the change over and knew you would have us back up and running in no time... It allowed me to do some housekeeping ...so it was a good thing for me...


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm happy now though! I was dead the whole day without Specktra!!!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Geez..I thought it was my fault 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hit the Thanks button (just like before) & wham the whole site crashed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This made me laugh!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I kinda felt the same way, I was bummin a lil, then I was bummin even more when I found no one else had access. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure it happened at the best possible time though. 

We couldn't get enough so we cruised over to the FaceBook group, thanks Janice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I am once again a happy women as I am sure many are.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













The other groups don't have the smileys though! But it is great we have our own little community on FB, so we don't blow a fuse.


----------

